# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم الثلاثاء 25 أبريل 2017 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Tuesday (Mardi)25.04.2017 (GMT+00)*  *GMT+00*                                                                       *English Premier League 2016/2017* *18:45    Chelsea FC   – Southampton FC* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)*  *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *German DFB Pokal 2016/2017 2016/2017* *18:45    Borussia Monchengladbach-    Eintracht Frankfurt* *Das Erste* *-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11541 V 22000 -FTA* *Das Erste HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -11494 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *NTV Spor / NTV Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Belgium Jupiler League* *18:30    SV Zulte Waregem  –   KAA Gent* *Sharjah Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W- 11012 V 27500 -FTA* *Sharjah Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W- 11012 V 27500 -FTA* *ARENA SPORT4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *French Cup* *19:00    Angers  – Guingamp* *ARENA SPORT 2* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *17:30    Sporting Gijon  –   RCD Espanyol* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *18:30    Granada CF – Malaga CF* *SportsMax* *– Intelsat 53°W – 3820 R 3255 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *19:30    Atletico de Madrid  –  Villarreal CF* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *Asian Champions League* *15:30    Al Fateh –  Esteghlal Khuzestan* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *15:45    Esteghlal Tehran-AlAhli* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *Algerian League 1 Mobilis* *17:00    JS Kabylie-  Union Sportive Médina d’Alger* *TV TAMAZIGHT* *Eutelsat 5°W – 11060 H 23700-FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -10930 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -11680 H 27500 -FTA* *Hotbird 13°E -11034 V 27500 -FTA* *Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA* *League Cup Prince Faisal bin Fahad – Saudi Arabia* *12:50    AlHilal – AlNasr* *Saudi Sports 1* *–**Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA* *-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA* *-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA* *Saudi Sport-1 HD* *-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA* *– Nile sat 7°W-12284 V 27500 -FTA* *13:15    AlAhli  –  AlQadasiya* *Saudi Sport-2 HD* *– Nile sat 7°W-12284 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA* *Croatia 1.NHL League* *16:00    NK Slaven Belupo  -GNK Dinamo Zagreb* *ARENA SPORT3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *18:00    HNK Rijeka –  NK Osijek* *ARENA SPORT3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *Russian Premier League* *16:30    FC Spartak Moskva   –  Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast* *Match! TV* *-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)*  *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)* *-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)*

----------

